# Asian Foil-Wrapped Chicken



## SierraCook (Nov 11, 2004)

Asian Foil-Wrapped Chicken

3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
½ teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, minced
4 (5oz) chicken breast halves
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and sliced ½ inch thick
½ lb. snow peas
½ cup sliced water chestnuts
2 scallions, chopped
2 cups hot cooked rice

Preheat oven to 500º. Spray four 12-inch square sheets of foil with nonstick cooking spray. In a small bowl, mix the soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, and garlic. Place 1 chicken breast half on each foil square and fold edges up but not over the chicken. Scatter red pepper strips, snow peas, water chestnuts, and scallions evenly over each 4 chicken breasts. Spoon equal amounts of the soy sauce mixture over the vegetables. Fold the foil over the chicken and roll edges up tightly to seal. Place the foil packets on baking sheet. Bake for 12 minutes. Check for doneness by opening one of the foil packets to see if the chicken is firm and juices run clear when the meat is pierced with a knife. Serve with rice.


----------



## SierraCook (May 25, 2005)

I am going to try this recipe on the grill.  I try not to use the oven during hotter weather.  I will let everyone know how it turned out.  I thought I would put it on indirect heat at a low to medium temperature.


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2005)

Hey, this looks like it would be great on the BBQ. Thanks SierraCook. I will try it out too.


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

I have always loved this stuff! As a kid I didn't like chinese food at all, but I'd gobble up these goodies. Now I like it all, but this is a favorite. Thanks again, Sierra, and no doubt we'll be trying this one soon.
(PS - made your ham patties over rice yesterday to rave reviews)


----------



## SierraCook (May 25, 2005)

Yum, jkath.  I have not made the ham patty recipe since last fall.  You will love the chicken recipe it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

Ham patties? Can you post a link? They sound great. 

I tried this on the BBQ last night and YUM!


----------



## SierraCook (May 27, 2005)

Thanks, Alix. I have not tried it on the BBQ, yet. I will post the ham patties in a new thread. I posted it a long time ago in another thread that was a topic on what to do with leftover ham.


----------

